# Changing scales



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

With the price of track being what it is, and cost of materials, and so forth, I have decided it is in my best interest to change scales to something smaller. The whole battery vs. track-power debate is getting me down too. I think I'm going to settle for wooden track, and elbow grease to run trains.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Time for FitBit to make something for model railroaders, then we can see how many calories we burn pushing trains around


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

There is always this kind of prototype - logging shay railroad wooden rails


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The couplers aren't very prototypical...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

As long as you account for frost heave, your track should be just fine. 

[edit]
Wait a sec, Burl, did you 3d print those? They have that SLS-look.


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

it will track better with metal wheels


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

watch out for the Live Steam version... I guess the firebox tends to consume itself.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff: I 3d printed the patterns in alumide, made a mold of that, and cast them in resin.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! They should hopefully hold up well to being tripped on and kicked across the carpeting. 

Later,

K


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw... Dad is making Xmas toys to teach trains to his Son!!! YEA... Thats it...

Merry Christmas Burl..!!!


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Burl, that is awesome. I love the idea, I may have to make some Aussie prototypes lol. Now kids can play with their own favourite railroad companies from a very early age.


----------



## nscaler711 (Dec 4, 2015)

those are pretty cool!
only problem I see is it probably wont take the wooden train grades I normally see with Thomas, or whatever else is out there. 
so are you going to make custom locos too?


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

How did you scale them down?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott: I took some basic measurements from his trains on the wheel/coupler geometry, and played with the scaling factor until I got something that looked right to me. I think they ended up somewhere around 1:111 - so somewhere between HO & N scale (closer to N).

I did not think about the elevated wooden tracks... all he has right now is flat track anyway. Will definitely keep that in mind for future projects though.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Gonna add a sound unit to the engines or make him supply his own sound effects? 

This is a great idea. I remember starring at the Brio catalog as a kid. Never did get into Brio, but each of my kids have gotten into the Thomas wooden track system. They have laid tracks through the kitchen, into the living room, and down the hallway. Good imaginations.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I love the detail. How did you do the decals?

Here's a crazy idea: make a replaceable under-carraige, so that as the kid gets older, you can swap out for HO!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric: all I hear all day is "chugga-chugga woo-woo!" I think he'll get by without a sound system.

Cliff: the decals are printed on my ALPS. They are a scaled down version of what come with my kits.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, here's his new "layout":


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

And it doesn't even need conduit, drains, path lights or sprinklers. Good choice!


----------

